# Gewerbe für SPS-Techniker



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
habe da eine kleine Frage. 

Ich wollte  kleines Gewerbe anmelden (Bereich SPS-Programmierung und Inbetribnahme) 
Mit Programmierung wäre kein Problemm mit meinem "Siemens-Zeugniss"
(SPS-Techniker nach VDMA) und wie ist jetzt mit Inbetriebnahme? Es kann z.B ein Fehler von Installateur auftauchen oder eine Karte n.i.o sein.Darf ich dann Hardware anfassen
und die Problemen beseitigen oder soll ich dafür schon Elektromeisterbrief haben?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2004)

Alle Arbeiten im Handwerk egal welcher Art ( Elektrobereich ) nur mit Meisterbrief, schließt jede selbstständige Tätigkeit ein. Z.B. Leuchte verkaufen ja, montieren NEIN.

Denke mal Maschine in Betrieb nehmen ja, Arbeiten ausführen an der Anlage NEIN.

Im übrigen meldet sich die Handwerkskammer wenn in der Gewerbeanmeldung irgendetwas von Elektro usw. drinsteht. Verlangen dann einen Nachweis z.B. den Meisterbrief.


----------



## Kojote (26 Dezember 2004)

Ähhhhmmmm.....

Wir reden hier ja wohl von einer Industrie-Anwendung
- und nicht von einem Handwerksbetrieb.

Denn es gibt einen Unterschied

Industriemeister <---> Handwerksmeister


Nur mal so damit dieses Thema in der richtigen
Spur geführt wird..... :wink: 

Tschööö


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

*HWM*

Hallo Kojote,

es ist schon richtig wie Du bemerkt hast.
Mit dem Industriemeister kann man sich eigentlich nur den ..... abwischen.
Ist leider so warum weiß ich auch nicht.

Für ein Gewerbe im Bereich Elektrotechnik ob Hausinstallation,Schaltschrankbau oder Industrie usw. da hilft Dir nur der Meisterbrief "Elektroinstallateurmeister" oder Dipl. Ing. Elektrotechnik und sonst niemand.

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Du brauchst mit Sicherheit keinen Meisterbrief um dich im Bereich Industrietechnik SPS Programmierung/Inbetriebnahmen Selbständig zu machen. Auch arbeiten an Industrieanlagen dürfen ausgeführt werden. Zuständig ist in diesem Fall die ansäßige Industrie und Handelskammer und nicht die Handwerkskammer.

Es gibt genügend Besipiele von Selbständigen Programmierern welche allesamt keinen Meisterbrief bzw. Titel haben.

Im Handwerk sieht die Sache hingegen wieder anders aus, hier ist ein Meisterbrief zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Gerd_R (4 Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, ist der SPS-Techniker nach VDMA nur eine Berufszusatzqualifikation, und keinesfalls mit einem Elektro-Techniker zu verwechseln. Es fehlt dabei die staatliche Prüfung, und damit die Zulassung. Ich wäre an dieser Stelle vorsichtig, weil du ja auch im Bedarfsfall für das ein oder andere haften müsstest, und die Berufsgenossenschaft da sicher sehr genau hinsieht.


----------



## Kojote (5 Januar 2005)

*ooooo jaaaa*

Jaaaaaa !!!!

SEHR WICHTIG!

Der SPS-Techniker ist in keinster weise mit dem
Staatlich gepr. Techniker zu verwechseln.

Der SPS-Techniker ist eigentlich nicht mehr als
ein längerer Wochendkurs mit ringelpietz   :lol: 

Der Staatlich gepr. Techniker  dauert hingegen
in Teilzeit 4 Jahre  :!: 
- mit anschließender Staalichen Prüfung.

Allso jeder der meint er sei als SPS-Techniker
ebenso qualifiziert wie ein St. gep. Techniker,
irrt gewaltig....

Kojote


----------



## bapfy (5 Januar 2005)

Und wie ist das mit der SPS Fachkraft, zählt denk ich mehr als der SPS-Techniker.... oder?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

*Techniker* oder *Fachkraft* oder *Betriebswirt* 
sind keine geschützten Bezeichnungen. Selbst eine 
Schießbude könnte beispielsweise den Techniker 
verleihen, weil man den Schraubendreher 
geschossen hat.

Man muss deshalb immer sehen, wer das Papier 
ausgestellt hat.

Allerdings bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass bei
uns im alten Deutschland viel zu sehr auf die 
Papierchen (bekanntlich geduldig) geachtet wird 
als auf das, was jemand wirklich kann.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

Hi

Ich kann mich der Meinung von Gerhard Bäurle
nur anschließen.

Es gibt viele gute Leute die keine Papiere haben.

Und bitte den SPS-Techniker oder SPS-Fachkraft nicht mit


Staatlich gepr. Techniker 
Meisterbrief
usw. verwechseln. 

Das sind wirklich SCHNUPPER KURSE und nicht mehr. 
Was wirklich zählt ist Erfahrung über viele Jahre darauf kommt es beim Programmierer an.

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 Januar 2005)

*Das sehe ich auch so*

Also, ohne arrogant zu sein, muss ich sagen, das ich in den letzten 20 Jahren unmengen Ing's,Techiker,Meister kennengelernt habe, die nicht mehr Ahnung hatten, wie meine Oma. Es gibt natürlich auch wirklich qualifizierte. Muss mich der obigen Meinung anschliessen. Papier ist geduldig und stellt kaum einen Wert dar. Für uns zählt,zeig was du kannst... 

Und ich sage nur armes Deutschland,was nach wie vor diesen Meisterbriefquatsch macht,weil eine Lobby dahinter steht und sich fürchtet.
Doch meine Auffassung ist da leicht anders,wenn ich EU mal interpretiere... Aber egal...

Es gibt viele,die sich auf Industrieservice selbstständig gemacht haben und das auch funzt...  Haftung ???   Weiss ich nicht wirklich gut mit bescheid, aber denke das kann man mit den Kunden vorher auch abklären...

So und deshalb sollten viel mehr Mut zur Selbstständigkeit haben und eventuell auch den einen oder anderen Arbeitsplatz schaffen.
Das grösste Problem, ist ja aber wohl das liebe Geld. Wovon die ersten 3 Monate leben,Auto bezahlen, Material und Werkzeuge, Lappies und so weiter kaufen...

Aber sonst...  Ich denke schon länger darüber nach und es scheitert immer am Geld. Alternativ könnte man ja auch eine Vertretung für irgendwas in seinem Bereich machen ...   Da ist nur das Problem,woher weiss man,das jemand gesucht wird. Also Arbeit für uns gibt es wohl genügend,man muss nur eben Verbindungen haben und Info's.

Oder wie seht Ihr das ????


----------



## RMA (18 Januar 2005)

> Alle Arbeiten im Handwerk egal welcher Art ( Elektrobereich ) nur mit Meisterbrief, schließt jede selbstständige Tätigkeit ein. Z.B. Leuchte verkaufen ja, montieren NEIN.



Gilt aber nicht für Ausländer. Wenn man eine ähnliche Tätigkeit im EU Ausland geführt hat (oder dürfte), darf man es auch in Deutschland - auch ohne Meisterbrief.


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 Januar 2005)

*Das meinte ich ja...*

Hi RMA,

genau das meinte ich ja und ich finde sowas unsinnig. EU hin, EU her...
Aber es sollte dann auch überall das gleiche gelten...
Ich kann also durchaus einen "Scheinbetrieb" in z.B. Frankreich eröffnen und dann hier richtig Gas geben, ohne Meisterbrief, der meiner Meinung nach eh nur ein schlechter Scherz ist...

Aber ich denke wir können diese Ungerechtigkeit nicht abändern...  Oder doch ???


----------



## RMA (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Das meinte ich ja...*



			
				Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Hi RMA,
> 
> genau das meinte ich ja und ich finde sowas unsinnig. EU hin, EU her...
> Aber es sollte dann auch überall das gleiche gelten...
> ...



Gerade deswegen gibt es immer mehr Leute die versuchen die Probleme zu umgehen indem sie eine Englische "Ltd." Firma gründen. Klingt Prima nicht wahr, alle Vorteile einer GmbH mit nur 1 GB Pfund Stammkapital nötig - kriegt man von der Stange gekauft für 200€ - 300€ in ein Paar Wochen. Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass auch wenn man in Deutschland arbeitet mit seiner "Englischen" Firma, es gilt immer noch Englisches Recht - und nach Englischem Recht haftet der oder die "Director" der Firma (in solchen Fällen meist = Inhaber) mit seinem vollem Privatvermögen, sollte die Firma Pleite machen.


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Januar 2005)

Hallo RMA,

bist du mit der LTD dir sicher? Wofür hast du dann eine Limited mit Stammkapital? Dann hat das ja nichts mehr mit GmbH zu tun. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der LTD, aber habe es am Rande halt mitbekommen, dass es so etwas nun gibt. Hast Du bezüglich der Haftung entsprechende Erfahrungen gesammelt?

pt


----------



## RMA (18 Januar 2005)

Als ich zuerst in Deutschland zu arbeiten anfing, habe ich ein Ltd. gehabt weil es einige steuerliche Vorteil gab zu der Zeit wo ich noch in England gemeldet war.

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an die Details - es ist immerhin fast 20 Jahre her!  

Zuerst - ich bin kein Anwalt und dies ist keine Beratung - grundsätzlich ist ein Ltd. durchaus vergleichbar mit einer GmbH abgesehen davon, dass man nur 1£ Kapital braucht und keine 25.000€. Das man als "Director" persönlich haftbar gemacht werden kann stimmt aber so weit ich kenne nur unter zwei Umständen:

1) Man hat als Director eine persönlich Garantie gegeben (zum Beispiel für ein Darlehn). In England (und wahrscheinlich auch in Deutschland - denn die Banken hier wissen worum es geht) kriegt eine "Private Limited Company" kein Pfennig von der Bank, ohne dass die Directors persönlich haften.

2) Man hat als Director seine Pflichten nicht erfüllt, zum Beispiel  - verschleppte Insolvenz.

Nun, das hört sich nicht so schlimm an, das Problem ist, dass die meisten Leute denken überhaupt nicht daran wenn sie solche Sachen unterschreiben - man glaubt natürlich nicht das es so weit kommen wird. Das böse Erwachen kommt erst später.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Das meinte ich ja...*



			
				RMA schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade deswegen gibt es immer mehr Leute die versuchen die Probleme zu umgehen indem sie eine Englische "Ltd." Firma gründen. Klingt Prima nicht wahr, alle Vorteile einer GmbH mit nur 1 GB Pfund Stammkapital nötig - kriegt man von der Stange gekauft für 200€ - 300€ in ein Paar Wochen. Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass auch wenn man in Deutschland arbeitet mit seiner "Englischen" Firma, es gilt immer noch Englisches Recht - und nach Englischem Recht haftet der oder die "Director" der Firma (in solchen Fällen meist = Inhaber) mit seinem vollem Privatvermögen, sollte die Firma Pleite machen.



Hallo,

m. E. ist bei einer Ldt. ist wie bei der GmbH erst 
mal die Haftung auf das Gesellschaftskapital 
beschränkt.

Persönlich haftet der gesetztliche Vertreter der 
Gesellschaft bei Ltd. wie auch bei einer deutschen 
GmbH immer dann, wenn Geschäfte getätigt werden 
bei denen schon vorher klar ist, dass die Gesellschaft 
die daraus entstehenden Pflichten nicht erfüllen kann.

Welches Recht gültig ist hängt davon ab, wo die 
Gesellschaft tätig ist.

Weiteres zu Ltd. z. B. hier:

http://www.go-limited.de/

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

